# Sooo Excited!!



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

My soap has been chosen by my city council to be included in gift baskets that 
will be handed to everyone attending the 84th League of Oregon Cities Conference. 
http://www.orcities.org/Conference/tabid/806/language/en-US/Default.aspx
City leaders from all over the state will get one dance:


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

WOW!!!! That IS exciting news! Congratulations. Now get off that cloud and start soaping! LOL


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

WooHoo!!! Happy Soaping and Congratulations


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Great job of marketing! Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Awesome! Tammy


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Way to go!!! Congrats!


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks All!!!


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats Tonya! 

That is wonderful :biggrin


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats VERY Exciting, congrats! And what a way to promote a goat product!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

That is fantastic!!


----------

